# Cut some lumber 2 questions?



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Just cut some cedar lumber the other day and I stacked it under cover of a roof my question is I've read that you should seal the edges of the boards (with what) and is there a minium thickness of stickers between the boards? I used lathing strips about 1/4 to 3/8 thick, is that thick enough? :blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cedar (assuming we are talking eastern red cedar) is very forgiving. You don't have to seal the ends, one of the very few species you don't have to. I have "deadstacked" it (no stickers) fresh off the mill no problem. So your thin stickers should work just fine, just line them up from top/bottom so they support the weight of the stack. If the stickers are not lined up you can bend the boards.
And of course use the same thickness sticker on each layer.


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

The cedar is grown and cut in Arkansas and it is Red would that be what you are calling Eastern cedar? I mean Arkansas is in the south:shifty: right? So is eastern cedar all over the states?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

arkyrick said:


> The cedar is grown and cut in Arkansas and it is Red would that be what you are calling Eastern cedar? I mean Arkansas is in the south:shifty: right? So is eastern cedar all over the states?


Yea it is ERC. http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=97

Here is another thread on wood ID. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2598


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Daren I just got to say I wish I knew about this site a long time ago It's packed full of good info Thanks Again:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know whether this applies to cedar, but with some other woods, you want to make your piles tall or else somehow weight them down, or the wood can twist and warp if you're not careful or lucky. I had some red oak dry badly this way.


----------

